# Now Hiring...15.15 an hour then 21.25 an hour



## bigt61 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nestle PUrina Petcare

5001 fayetteville RD
fairburn GA

Production, packaging, warehouse, and processing employees.

Have about 10 openings.

I work there, so I know its legit.

Call them, email them, fax them, put it in the mail, drop it off in person..... go do it all until they hire you... thats what I did.... took about 3 weeks to start work.

Pay- 15.15 an hour then 21.25 an hour after 90 days.

overtime as needed, mandatory.

Go get em guys!!!


----------



## blues brother (Nov 5, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## bigt61 (Nov 9, 2010)

Heres more info on what to do since everyone keeps sending me PM's and asking.

PUT IT IN ONLINE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!! 

Then, go in person.  Then, while you are there get their contact info (aka a business card from anyone from the front office who will give you one)

Then, phone to check about once a week or two, fax, email, etc etc....

Check on careerbuilder to see if you can pull up some old postings of job openings for Purina, and get their contact info.... phone, email etc..... use your resources!!  The more contacts you have at a company, the more likely you will be seen or heard!!!

Thats what I did.  Got hired in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## 777BIGB777 (Nov 15, 2010)

I met with Gretta and Eric today. Thanks for the Posting to let the public know about the Positions open. Thanks again and have a blessed day.


----------



## bigt61 (Nov 15, 2010)

No problem.  They have an opening for the weekend position right now as well, the posting closes this Wednesday at 12 noon.

You work saturday, sunday, and monday 12 hours, and have the rest of the week off to do whatever you want.


----------



## CADFather (Nov 15, 2010)

I just applied online.  Many thanks for the heads up.
CAD


----------



## ATLGA (Nov 17, 2010)

I really hope some of you fellas get a position there. Good Job Bigt.


----------



## bigt61 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just doing my part to help bless some families out there.  Everyone just keep trying, I know it's hard to do right now, but hopefully something will happen!


----------



## Chris92 (Nov 22, 2010)

Are there still opening


----------

